# Hillary's current rating



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have said it before and I will say it again, polls don't mean squat this far from the election. Watch Hillary eat Obama as the time nears for the democratic nomination. She will decimate him like stepping on a bug.

GALLUP: Hillary Clinton's Favorable Rating Plunges

By E&P Staff

Published: April 18, 2007 12:30 PM ET 
NEW YORK As the early stage of the race for president heats up, support for Sen. Hillary Clinton appears to be cooling. A majority of Americans now have an unfavorable image of her, a new Gallup poll released today shows. Her current 45% favorable rating is one of the lowest Gallup has measured for her since 1993.

Her lead as frontrunner for the Democratic nod has narrowed to just 31% to 26% over Sen. Barack Obama. Former Sen. John Edwards comes in at 16% and Al Gore 15%.

"The recent decline in her image appears to be broad-based, as it is evident among most key subgroups," Gallup reports.

In the latest poll, conducted April 13-15, 2007, more Americans say they have an unfavorable (52%) than a favorable view (45%) of Clinton. As recently as February, her favorable rating was 58%.

Sen. Obama and Sen. Edwards each have favorable ratings of 52% and unfavorable ratings of just 30%.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Funny you brought this up I was just rating Hillary myself. But then I flushed! uke:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Why waste time with her, she is dead in the water.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Why waste time with her, she is dead in the water


It would be not only foolish but dangerous for anyone to think that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with adokken, shes losing ground rapidly and has lost favor in hollywood ect. The Dems want to win so bad they are too worried about her baggage, although people that are a threat to the Clintons often end up dead so Obama might want to be looking over his shoulder.

I haven't seen a republican in the race I would vote for either, its kind of a weird situation.

I get so disgusted watching people in congress especially the senate I can hardly stand to watch them.

You ever see that movie "Mars attacks" I hope it happens 8)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> You ever see that movie "Mars attacks" I hope it happens


Bob I'm starting to get a little worried about you. Use to think you were just weird but now I don't know............ :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Gohon don't worry about people that think,worry more about the ones that do not.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gohon have you seen the movie? it would make sense then :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes I've seen it but even though I'm a country and western fan that song would make my head explode also. And who wants to listen to a 70 year old Tom Jones sang 40 year old rock & role songs. Gotta be a better way to get rid of those guys in Washington.

adokken, good point but if we done that then we wouldn't have enough time for anything else.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Do you guys think Fred Thompson would have a chance as a Republican candidate now that the media pukes are making a big deal of his cancer?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Whistler31 said:


> Do you guys think Fred Thompson would have a chance as a Republican candidate now that the media pukes are making a big deal of his cancer?


I think he would stand a good chance. I don't know If the public is catching on to the media and how shallow they are. I wish their impact would lessen and the sooner the better.
I don't much care for McCain, but have you seen the pseudo concerned media in the last 24 hours talk about McCain? They have no sense of humor. A call in give McCain a question "when do we send Iran an air mail message". On his way to the podium McCain popped up with an old Beach Boys song that goes bop, bop, bop, bop, boperan, or something like that. McCain as he walked to the podium and after he got there said bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bombiran. In no way was he serious, but the media is so concerned with this sad humor about such a serious subject. Get a life. 
The media is such a petty bunch of childish whiners that in me they have generated some sympathy for McCain.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Gotta be a better way to get rid of those guys in Washington


I doubt it, with the stupid population we have that never pays attention to the details and gets their news from ABC, NBC, CBS, and CNN.

Martians are our best option :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You forgot Fox....stupid people watch that one also.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I liked McCain's response I heard this morning about the uproar on his comment. No running to the podium with a apology like Senator Harry Reid and crying I didn't mean it that way, no crawling to Al Sharptons radio show like Imus. When asked about the comment from a reporter McCain told the reporter to "lighten up and get a life".



> You forgot Fox....stupid people watch that one also


That is true........... fortunately they don't remain stupid very long. :lol:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

> You forgot Fox....stupid people watch that one also


KenW, just because people can think for themselves and not swallow the party KoolAid doesn't make them stupid.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm just going to keep listenening to you guys and then I will know how to cast my ballot! Thanks guys for the education, I think?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Whistler31 said:


> > You forgot Fox....stupid people watch that one also
> 
> 
> KenW, just because people can think for themselves and not swallow the party KoolAid doesn't make them stupid.


The same can be said about every TV network,radio station,and newspaper.....contrary to what you might think....there are stupid conservatives around also.With a lot of Kool Aid drinking here to.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In 1979 I was a died in the wool democrat. Today I am skeptical of anyone loyal to any party. They are both just to disappointing. Not environmental enough and to pro big business on the right, and anti gun and social degradation on the left. No KoolAid for me please.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> I'm just going to keep listenening to you guys and then I will know how to cast my ballot! Thanks guys for the education, I think?


Hey DJ, what about those remarks you made that I was wrong in linking the VT shooting and liberal anti gun cries. You thought I was way off base jumping to those conclusions. What do you think today? I think I asked you that before, but I haven't got an answer yet.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> In 1979 I was a died in the wool democrat. Today I am skeptical of anyone loyal to any party. They are both just to disappointing. Not environmental enough and to pro big business on the right, and anti gun and social degradation on the left. No KoolAid for me please.


Your'e right....I would hope most of us try to think for ourselves most of the time.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman, I just answered your question under the "Cry and Drool" thread. Who sponsored the "Brady Bill" and were the only "yes" ballots cast by liberals?? God, I hate the most overused word in the political forum!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK DJ, I have not seen that thread yet today.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I said "party" I didn't say which party. They both disappoint me at times. I think more libertarian except for the legalizing drugs part. :stirpot:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hope Hillary wins the nomination, I don't think shes electable, she will get a portion of the liberal Dems vote but very little of the consevative Dem vote almost none of the Republican vote, she will lose bad.

The Dems realize this which is why Obama is doing so well.

Unless of course the republicans nominate the wrong guy which is entirely possible they don't seem to be able to do much right lately.

I think is going to be Obame vs someone and I think Obama has good chance theres a lot of Republican voters like me that are really ****** and the slap in the face the republicans gave us with spending more that Democrats ect.

I probably won't vote for the republican unless hillary is the opponent


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I think is going to be Obame vs someone and I think Obama has good chance


IIRC the last time a unknown came out of the woodworks and had the people singing the praise that a savior was at hand he was elected........... His name was Jimmy Carter. I refuse to cut of my nose in spite of my face. I see no Republican I'm thrilled with but I also see no Democrat that is better than the worst Republican. The lesser of two evils will prevail.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I feel the same about the Republicans.......I don't like McCain's stand on the war.He would be OK if he changed that.I don't care for Guiliani,and Thompson is to conservative.

With the war being such a huge issue......Worst Democrat is better than any of them.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fred Thompson would win in a LANDSLIDE victory. He is well educated, well spoken, has a recognizeable face, and intagible STAR POWER.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

ALL democratic candidates are out of the question for me. My 2nd amendment beliefs trump everything else.

I'm going to write in Barney the purple dinosaur&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.hell, we might as well! Can't be any worse than what we have now!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fred Thompson......another one of those Hollywood Republican politicians. 8)


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Fred Thompson......another one of those Hollywood Republican politicians. 8)


That'd be fine with me. Regan was the last best one we had.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

:thumb: To That!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

We will have to get togather for a beer some day Ken,


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Fred Thompson......another one of those Hollywood Republican politicians.


God I hope so............. but can we be that fortunate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Fred Thompson......another one of those Hollywood Republican politicians. 8)


I think Ken just endorsed Fred Thompson.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not hardly.Just that for all the ranting and raving about "Liberal Holywood"I can't think of 1 Democratic politician who was an actor.

Republicans....

Ronald Reagen
Arnold Swartzenager
Shirley Temple
Sony Bono
Fred Gandy
Fred Thompson


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, I have to ask, you don't agree Hollywood is liberal????? I am not good with names (he played the son of the Texas Ranger in Lonesome Dove) but I watched a fellow about 40 years old who is in Hollywood, and who is conservative. He says it's tough for a conservative to get parts in Hollywood. They put their politics above their art and black ball as many conservatives as they can. Tom Sellek has said as much also.

The liberals in Hollywood are activists. They are to far left to get a vote, hence they are not politicians.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone know what party Clint Eastwood belonged to? I know he was mayor for a while.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Couple years ago he said he was libertarian. Don't know if he still is or not.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman,

I know there are probably a lot more active liberals in Hollywood.More power to them.I think everyone should be politically active or don't complain about laws and government.I just find it interesting that with all the liberals out there.....the only politicians are conservative Republicans.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken

That is a little strange isn't it. There are some in Hollywood that are much more vocal, but they don't run for office. Those things sound contradictory, but that is the way it is.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it kind of falls back to that old saying, all talk and no action or they don't walk the talk. Least that's how I kind of look at it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sam Waterston predicts co-star Fred Thompson will run for presidency

By Hal Boedeker Orlando Sentinel Television Critic his TV Guy blog April24, 2007

It is uncertain about whether NBC's "Law & Order" will be renewed. But Sam Waterston told CNN that he expects co-star Fred Thompson to run for president. Wolf Blitzer asked Waterston about the possibility of Thompson's throwing his hat into the presidential ring.

"I think that is going to happen," Waterston said Tuesday.

Waterston described the actors' relationship as "friendly, friendly."

"He's a good man, a very nice man, and he's been very, very straightforward with me all the time," Waterston said of the former Republican senator.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

On a March 14th Sean Hannity web site poll Fred Thompson lead the Republican choices 51.8% to Newt 17.5% third was Rudy at 13.3%.
Maybe Fred is a sleeper :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

From Ken


> He's a good man, a very nice man, and he's been very, very straightforward with me all the time," Waterston said of the former Republican senator


 :wink: With those credentials He won't make it. :eyeroll:

So far he's got my vote :beer:


----------

